# What happened to my Rock Beauty?



## G-force (Dec 1, 2006)

The fish was infected by Ich before and now I find a white area on its body. What should I do to cure it?  

Thanks


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Are his scales gone? It might be from scratching his body.


----------



## G-force (Dec 1, 2006)

I can still see the scales, but the black color is gone....I hope it is just a scratch...


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i am not sure if you can use melafix in saltwater tanks, but if so, then I would try that. its great for healing minor cuts, abrasions and fin tears. ou can pick it up at any fish store. good luck!

bri


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd hope it is a scar from the parasite. First thing I would do is make double sure my water params were sparkly clean. A few back to back 10% water changes over a couple of days wouldn't hurt either. If the mark does not get any larger than I'd say to try and prevent any further action as medicating can be an added stressor. Our fish are actually very good at healing themselves.

Write back if it improves or worsens.


----------



## G-force (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks all, will keep you posted.


----------



## G-force (Dec 1, 2006)

*Hello*

Hello everyone. The fish seems ok so far. The problem didn't get worse, but didn't improve either. I will let the fish cure itself.

:wink:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Well hopefully it will get better soon. We wouldnt want anything to happen to it.


----------

